# [SOLVED] New email notification sound Windows 8



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I`ve done all that it says by going into control panel>sound>select sounds tab (see attached), but can`t get a new email notification sound. Any clues please?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Are you trying to change the sound or download the sound?

What exactly are you looking to do here?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you trying to change the sound or download the sound?
> 
> What exactly are you looking to do here?


There`s no sound so i`m trying to put a sound in. It should be possible through sounds in the control panel. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

You're running Windows 8.1 correct?

I have working Email sounds.

What email client are you using?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You're running Windows 8.1 correct?
> 
> I have working Email sounds.
> 
> What email client are you using?


Yes Windows 8.1--I`m using Outlook 2007.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Ring01 has a mp3 file attached to it correct? Does the sound play when you hit Test?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ring01 has a mp3 file attached to it correct? Does the sound play when you hit Test?


Ring01 doesn`t show mp3. (see attached)--Yes the sound does play when i hit test.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

So then if you select that tone does it not stick? Are you not hearing the sound?

Keep in mind that even my machine randomly tells me if new emails come in. The Outlook client must be open for a while before it will warn you.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> So then if you select that tone does it not stick? Are you not hearing the sound?
> 
> Keep in mind that even my machine randomly tells me if new emails come in. The Outlook client must be open for a while before it will warn you.


Not hearing the sound even though it sounds during test. I`ll try waiting for a while to see if it sounds.:smile:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Julie Frances said:


> Not hearing the sound even though it sounds during test. I`ll try waiting for a while to see if it sounds.:smile:


I tried again and clicked on "send/receive" and it sounded, but it doesn`t sound apart from doing that. Shouldn`t it sound automatically when an email comes in without clicking "sound/receive"?:smile:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

I see in Outlook 2007 "play a sound is ticked". Attached:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Julie Frances said:


> I tried again and clicked on "send/receive" and it sounded, but it doesn`t sound apart from doing that. Shouldn`t it sound automatically when an email comes in without clicking "sound/receive"?:smile:


Yes and no. The sound will play when new emails first arrive.

Afterwards, it will only sound after Outlook refreshes say every 10 minutes or so. I found it to be a random occurrence on my machine. :ermm:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes and no. The sound will play when new emails first arrive.
> 
> Afterwards, it will only sound after Outlook refreshes say every 10 minutes or so. I found it to be a random occurrence on my machine. :ermm:


When my computer was running Windows XP, it was quite easy and straight forward to set sounds like this, but on my Windows 8 it`s not possible it seems.:ermm:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Julie Frances said:


> When my computer was running Windows XP, it was quite easy and straight forward to set sounds like this, but on my Windows 8 it`s not possible it seems.:ermm:


I`ve been checking sounds for other program events and they produce a sound that i have selected., but the "new email notification sound" does not sound. Even Windows startup works.:ermm: see attached:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

The only thing is, is that I don't believe the new email sound is used very much. As I said above, it can be random.

I can ask another tech to look at your issue if you like.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The only thing is, is that I don't believe the new email sound is used very much. As I said above, it can be random.
> 
> I can ask another tech to look at your issue if you like.


Ok, if you wish to. It`s strange that the new email notification will sound *when i click on "send/receive" on an incoming email and not automatically.*:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Did you change the desktop notification also. Mail Notification Sound - Change in Windows 8


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



joeten said:


> Did you change the desktop notification also. Mail Notification Sound - Change in Windows 8


Yes, i did that several times. As far as i can see that can only be done by separate windows i.e. "new mail notification" and then "desktop mail notification":smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Doing this would allow you to work on both How to Use Windows Snap in Windows 8: 6 Steps - wikiHow


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



joeten said:


> Doing this would allow you to work on both How to Use Windows Snap in Windows 8: 6 Steps - wikiHow


Finding this difficult. Is this so i can get two screens of the sound program events?:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

That's it, I also wonder if the app notification is off Introducing Windows 8: How to Configure App Notifications


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



joeten said:


> That's it, I also wonder if the app notification is off Introducing Windows 8: How to Configure App Notifications


All app notification is on.:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Do you have the show notifications turned on in your email account settings.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



joeten said:


> Do you have the show notifications turned on in your email account settings.


I`m on Outlook 2007, where is "show notifications" in there?:smile:
*I checked Outlook 2007 see attached.*:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Turn on or off the notification sound when new messages arrive

On the Tools menu, click Options.
On the Preferences tab, click E-mail Options, and then click Advanced E-mail Options.
Under When new items arrive in my Inbox, select or clear the Play a sound check box.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



joeten said:


> Turn on or off the notification sound when new messages arrive
> 
> On the Tools menu, click Options.
> On the Preferences tab, click E-mail Options, and then click Advanced E-mail Options.
> Under When new items arrive in my Inbox, select or clear the Play a sound check box.


Yers, that has been like that all the time.:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Try from step 7 here Outlook 2007: Use Custom Sounds to Alert You of New Messages | a Tech-Recipes Tutorial


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*



joeten said:


> Try from step 7 here Outlook 2007: Use Custom Sounds to Alert You of New Messages | a Tech-Recipes Tutorial


Finally worked it out with your assistance. Went into rules and alerts, unchecked "from people or distribution list"-"checked marked as importance" and there we are, the email sound comes straight in on incoming emails. Thank You.:thumb::grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New email notification sound Windows 8*

Glad you got it sorted, you can mark this solved using the thread tools near the top of the page, Thanks.


----------

